# understanding my newborn!



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

i have a lovely one month old. however all she does is poo, feed, sleep and in-between, cry! (all fairly normal i know) however, she doesn't ever seem to spend any time awake but contented and happy - it's always one of the above. it's only when she has a bath that she ever spends contented awake time where she actually seems to look happy. 

love fran x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Fran

Most babies at this age sleep up tp (some even more) 20 hours a day.

She will gradually start to take more in..esp at around 6 weeks.

If you are concerned about her please speak to your HV or GP.

Jxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

she sleeps no where near 20 hours - i'd say more like 12 hours or so. it's nearly 10pm and she's been awake now since 6pm.


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Fran

Can you do me a dairy for 24hrs??

Jxx


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

yes i will
thx

x[br]: 14/08/06, 10:05Hi there
Well yesterday was absolutely brilliant. SHe woke at 7am slept 8 til 10 fed slept 12 to 3 awak for an hour fed at 530 bath at 6 fed at 615 then slept from 8 till 10 fed 11pm fed 2 fed 4 but then i had to cradle her for a good half hour until she slept.
but this morning she was awake all morning from 7am (though had brain stem hearing test at 9am). then i went to a friend's for lunch she cried all the way through. she has fed (grazed) on off all day (though not long significant feeds like yesterday). she probably 2 or 3 hours sleep today in cat nap lengths. she is totally grotty and totally unable to get herself off to sleep without being comforted. she has not been at home today as she was yesterday - and she is much better in her own surroundings. when she slept yesterday i had to cradle her to get her off - same as today - but she is just not staying asleep. 
my best friend has a baby a couple of weeks younger - who is a wonderful baby who sleeps as soon as she puts him down. maddy cried all through the day - except when feeding (to the point where i completely forget when she last fed as she has done it so much)
any thoughts?
fran


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Fran

Please dont compare babies...they are all very different  

At around 4-6 weeks babies have a growth spurt so her feeding may go abit manic. Also, they love their routunes/own enviroments. This is something that they have to learn to adjust to.

Babies at this age also love and need the comfort that cuddles from mummy gives. Is her cot/crib close to your bed? You could try lying next to her when you put her down in hrer crib/cot and if necessary place your hand hon her tummy and gentle ''schh'' her. Alternatly, you could place an item of your clothing near to her..but out of reach with your scent on.

How are you getting on with the dummys?

You will prob be best to see your HV as well..before you become exhausted. Have you got some help as well??

Stay in touch

Jxx


----------

